# Are all Married Women Bi?



## LuckyCharmH (Jan 4, 2010)

Married ladies do you think you are Bi or like doing it with a woman? and who would it be? and what part of woman turns you on?


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i am a man. I have always thought that most women have some sort of deep curiosity about being with another woman. i'd say most men dont have that curiosity (i sure dont). curious to see the input.


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm not bisexual. The thought of being in a relationship with another woman is a complete turn off to me. 

However, I do find the female form to be a work of art. I'd much rather look at a naked woman than a naked man. Neither one of those images exactly turn me on, but I find the female body more pleasing to the eye.


----------



## Mal74 (Dec 24, 2009)

I fooled around with a girl once when I was in college but I would hardly describe myself as bisexual. It was an experiment, and there was probably alcohol involved. 

The question itself is ridiculous on its face. "Are all married women bisexual?" You might as well ask, "Are all married men lazy?" It's just silly. "All" of any group are most definitively NOT whatever you are asking.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I guess the first 'no' answers the question whether all married women are bi, but I am not. If you see this on the nightstand I think it's a clue:


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

Yep, me either. I find the female body attractive visually, but girls are missing one VERY important part that I need...and a toy just does not do the trick.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Here's another definite NO. And unfortunately that's part of the reason I'm having a divorce. For years my estranged husband joked about having another woman in bed with us. I now know he wasn't joking! Sorry I'm not wavering on this one!


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

okeydokie said:


> i'd say most men dont have that curiosity (i sure dont). curious to see the input.


In the UK, at least 30% of men have had a same sex experience of some sort. Many will not bother to repeat it. On top of that you could add the men who fantasize but don't act on it. don't forget that for many men this broad-mindedness does not kick in until after 40. Then you have the grey area of men who like MFMs over FMFs. Yep, there is a lot of it about.

If you could go down the street and read anybody's thoughts at random - you would be shocked. At least you would be if you weren't human yourself. As my headmaster would say in assembly when someone had vandalised the school bus (and he did not know who it was): "You know who you are".


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

MarkTwain said:


> In the UK, at least 30% of men have had a same sex experience of some sort.


Seems like a rather high number. Where do you get your statistics?


----------



## mommy2 (Oct 27, 2009)

And it's another NO here. Just not my thing.


----------



## Mal74 (Dec 24, 2009)

Star said:


> I have wondered what it would be like to have a woman give me oral but with regards to me doing anything to her, not really my scene which probaly sounds really hypocrictal.


Well speaking strictly from distant memory I will tell you that it was awesome.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Star said:


> I have wondered what it would be like to have a woman give me oral but with regards to me doing anything to her, not really my scene which probaly sounds really hypocrictal.



and thats why i used the word "curious" because i would venture to guess most women do not act it out. one lady poster said she fooled around with another girl in college, would that be called curiosity?

oh, and mark friggin twain, your crazy


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

michzz said:


> Seems like a rather high number. Where do you get your statistics?


Sources vary and do not agree. The Kinsey report interviewed 12000 men and found 37% admitted to a same sex experience - of one type or another. However, this report has been slammed many times for various reasons. But even is we half that figure, it's nearly 20%.


----------



## d_t_kim (Jan 5, 2010)

Well... in the past I have experimented... but could i see myself in a relationship with a woman... NO! Like many others... a lot of alcohol involved. And for the most part I think that it was more of an attention (from the opposite sex) thing. Not going to say it was never fun and exciting but I wouldnt say that Im BI. Guess its one of those things I kinda grew out of!


----------



## triton1984 (Nov 20, 2009)

I've read that men tend to be primarily be either straight or gay and respond to porn based on their sexual inclination. Women that were studied had relatively the same genital response watching straight or lesbian scenes. I know many women with children that have divorced a husband for a relationship with a woman but I think many of those were attracted to specific woman/relationship...not women in general.


----------



## Choose2love (Jul 28, 2009)

Nope not bi. But may be heading that way so that I can have some affection and sex and be married!!! Not getting what I need here and it wouldnt be an affair in the traditional sense...


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I am married and clearly NOT Bi, I do not even like to watch women on women porn scenes, I go under the covers to take care of him when those are on! No interest what-so-ever. Never did have thoughts of it either. 
Although I do have a friend who has shared with me -her thoughts, I just do not understand, do not comprehend. It seems insane to me how a woman would want another woman with a strap-on. Why would these women not want to real living thing - a hot passionate man, I'll never get it!


----------



## Mal74 (Dec 24, 2009)

Well, I still think about it from time to time but I wouldn't describe myself as bi. As others have said I find the female form attractive to look at. I wouldn't want to be in a romantic relationship with a woman but the sex was incredible and very different for reasons that are mostly obvious but some less so. The only word that comes to mind is lush... or maybe luscious. Lovely. Lazy, lilting, lavender, la la la...

Oh my. Sorry.


----------



## x2startermom (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm bi & married. Part of a chick that turns me on? Don't really have one. It's just the thought of being able to do things to her that makes me hot. As for whom it would be, just as long as they don't have any communicable diseases, I.E. AIDS, STDS, etc, then I would be willing.

~Edit~
In fact it is one of my fantasies. One of the reasons hubby married me.


----------



## LuckyCharmH (Jan 4, 2010)

x2startermom said:


> I'm bi & married. Part of a chick that turns me on? Don't really have one. It's just the thought of being able to do things to her that makes me hot. As for whom it would be, just as long as they don't have any communicable diseases, I.E. AIDS, STDS, etc, then I would be willing.
> 
> ~Edit~
> In fact it is one of my fantasies. One of the reasons hubby married me.


Niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 

how often with a woman. and does your husband be there every time?


----------



## Choose2love (Jul 28, 2009)

xstartermom
I would consider that too, if my husband and I were more solid. At this point Id be afraid he would go off with the other woman since he is so NOT into me. One of my fantasies too, that will never be realized...


----------



## LuckyCharmH (Jan 4, 2010)

so they are Bi !!

:smthumbup:


----------



## lostluv (May 12, 2008)

I concider myself "bi-curious". I find the female form attractive and would not be opposed to a female-female experience. I'm not sure how far I would be able to take it, but I have thought about it. I would want my SO to be involved though. We have gone to strip clubs together and that was a BLAST.


----------



## 76Trombones (Jun 2, 2010)

The very thought of me doing something with a woman makes me want to projectile vomit. I have nothing against lesbians ofcourse (or bisexual people, or any-sexual people) but I don't want to see it and I don't want to hear about it. Blergh!!


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

Not any more. I was bi at one time, was in love with a few women, but have had no feelings like that in many years. However, if I were put in a situation with a woman, could I get turned on? Yes, I think I could. What do I like? The soft touch, watching her response, doing to her what I like done to me, so more of a "look in the mirror" type of thing. Curiosity more at this point, which I almost acted on last week, but decided I only want my husband. (He urged me to pursue it, but I don't want to now).


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

I've only made out with women twice...in my dream lol other than that I'm really not interested. I find the female body gorgeous and I like to look at it but never in a sexual way...I mean I also love to loot at gorgeous wedding gowns and gorgeous nature scenery so the body's in that category for me!

I have tried to imagine what it would be like to be with a woman out of curiousity but it does nothing for me really. Not arousing or even pleasant..no offense to anyone lol


----------



## Browneyedgurl020610 (Apr 18, 2012)

LuckyCharmH said:


> Married ladies do you think you are Bi or like doing it with a woman? and who would it be? and what part of woman turns you on?


 I can tell you for certain I am straight as an arrow. I have kissed a girl and did NOT like it


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

x


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I consider the female body visually pleasing, attractive, sexy. But I'm not bi. Though I sort of "get it" as to why that would be appealing to others, I have no personal desire for a sexual relationship with another woman.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

I am bi and my first few sexual experiences were with females, i am visually turned on by the female form just as equally as the male form.

I have never hidden my sexuality, but have stuck to males sexually.

would i want a romantic relationship with a female, no, just sex will do me, but that goes for males as well at present.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

They are in my dreams.


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

Morrigan, care to post?


----------



## reset button (Mar 14, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I am married and clearly NOT Bi, I do not even like to watch women on women porn scenes, I go under the covers to take care of him when those are on! No interest what-so-ever. Never did have thoughts of it either.
> Although I do have a friend who has shared with me -her thoughts, I just do not understand, do not comprehend. It seems insane to me how a woman would want another woman with a strap-on. Why would these women not want to real living thing - a hot passionate man, I'll never get it!


AGREE, I O with penetration so I would be a lousy lesbian anyway. LOL


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

reset button said:


> AGREE, I O with penetration so I would be a lousy lesbian anyway. LOL


Me too... What do they say, only 30% of women can O from intercourse, the 1st time I heard this I was really really surprised. 

Sex Study Says Female Orgasm Eludes Majority of Women - ABC News


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

LuckyCharmH said:


> Married ladies do you think you are Bi or like doing it with a woman? and who would it be? and what part of woman turns you on?


ooo this should have been a poll. Yes I am bi. I think women are sexy. It's weird sometimes watching a movie with your husband and the woman turns you on and not your husband. He always gives me funny looks over it. silly husband.

What about a woman turns me on? Same things that turn me on about Angelina Jolie. If for only one night ... with husband present of course.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

This is a really old thread...but in answer to it ... no, not all married women are bi. 

I am a woman, I am married to a wonderful man, and I have absolutely no sexual interest in women at all... so there's at lease one married woman who isn't bi...negating the 'all'.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Me too... What do they say, only 30% of women can O from intercourse, the 1st time I heard this I was really really surprised.
> 
> Sex Study Says Female Orgasm Eludes Majority of Women - ABC News


Interesting article. I'm grateful my wife falls into the 11% of women that always have an orgasm. If not I think things would even be harder for us, since she'd have even less of a reason to have sex.

I've always suspected that there was something about my wife's physiology that accounts for the ease with which she gets orgasms. Now who knows if it's this CV thing talked about in the article, but it sounds plausible.

LOL it's in her genes, not how I get into her jeans (ok I know I pushed hard to inject that stupid pun).


----------



## Morrigan (Jan 18, 2012)

Beowulf said:


> Morrigan, care to post?


Okay fine. I'm bi curious. I've never done anything with a woman but I would be interested. I've just never fund the right woman and frankly even though our marriage is extremely stable I don't think I ever want to take any chances.


----------



## Morrigan (Jan 18, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Me too... What do they say, only 30% of women can O from intercourse, the 1st time I heard this I was really really surprised.
> 
> Sex Study Says Female Orgasm Eludes Majority of Women - ABC News


Well then I'm part of that 30%.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

No, not me.

I can look at a woman and think she's very attractive, but a woman's body does nothing for me beyond that. Women on women porn is a complete turn off. For some reason, guys on guys is a turn on.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Coffee Amore said:


> For some reason, guys on guys is a turn on.


I accually got aroused watching some Gay movie...these 2 dudes were rolling all over the bed in passion, I felt a little strange about that, but darn it, I couldn't deny it - even told my husband, he thought that was pretty sick.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

I'd guess that most heterosexual men find gay male porn extremely unattractive.

Personally I don't find men attractive in any way, and seeing two of them even less attractive.

Women on the other hand ooze beauty from head to toe.

I know what women seem to like in men, but it does nothing for me.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Browncoat said:


> I'd guess that most heterosexual men find gay male porn extremely unattractive.
> 
> Personally I don't find men attractive in any way. Women on the other hand ooze beauty from head to toe. I know what women seem to like in men, but it does nothing for me.


And as it should be.... I can not understand how he can desire my juices , nor can He understand why I crave his lolipop .... the day we can...I'd say... we are in trouble . So it's all goooood !


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

this is something that's on my wifes to do list.i don't think she's bi, just something she wants to try, and no i've already been told i'm not invited to be there if and when it happens.


----------



## BearMoose22 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm bi, but I love men and their parts. My husband knows and is fine with it. I love natural breasts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

I do not think so although in some societies/cultures it tends to exist more than in others.

My wife is not Bi at all and is grossed out at the idea of sleeping with another woman. I would not say she "hates" gay's but two of her friends from HS turned out gay/lesbian and it weirds her out, she went to a gay club/bar with her friends years ago when we had just first met and i remember her telling me how uncomfortable she felt and thought it was nasty.

However like i said in some societies/cultures it exists more than other and than can be for a number of reasons. I think for example in the US or UK bisexuality and being open about different sexual preferences is more common than some places and in turn you will find a higher % of people being say Bisexual. Also women checking out women and admiring other women's beauty and clothing does not at all mean they are attracted to other women in that way or desire a relationship whether it be physical or any sort with a woman.

In addition i have met far more women who have admitted to bisexuality and seen it more than i have seen men admit to bisexuality. However men likely hide it and cause of other reason's are less open about it.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Nope. Not at all. In fact my h is a cross dresser and when he's in full get up I get turned off. There was one time when I was very drunk and we made out because I was just seeing him and not the get up. 
Can't imagine wanting to play with vag. Too much stuff going on down there that would gross me out. I know what comes out and don't want a part of it with another woman. I
have nothing against **** or bisexuality but women don't turn me on at all. I have watched lesbian porn and if it's done right it's a turn on just because of their reaction. But I keep waiting for the guy to show up. Or imaging one of them is a guy.
I've never kissed a woman, it kind of makes me sick to think about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

Coffee Amore said:


> No, not me.
> 
> I can look at a woman and think she's very attractive, but a woman's body does nothing for me beyond that. Women on women porn is a complete turn off. For some reason, guys on guys is a turn on.


Same here. I can think a woman has a nice body in the sense that I wonder what she does to maintain it, or admire her hair, but the thought of being in bed with another woman grosses me out. Eeewww, no way! 

Guy on guy is a total turn on though! More of the fun parts!:smthumbup:


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

I am confident my wife is not bi but interestingly enough she has become friendly with some women, in the past, and their relationship has become quite emotionally intimate in my book. Based on what I have learned on this sight I would have to say that she had an EA with one of them.

Recently she told me after we saw a movie with some explicit lesbian scenes that it made her uncomfortable to the point of making her queasy. 

Sorry but I am confident I am a lesbian trapped in a mans body and if I was a women there would be no way I would be with a man. It seems akin to rubbing a giant piece of sandpaper all over your body. Yuck! Men are rough, women are soft. Women smell pretty and so many men just have no clue about hygiene.


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

NO. LOL. im sure alot of men wish it so.


----------



## EALR (Apr 30, 2012)

I would never have a relationship with a women nor would I ever have sex with another women but watching women have sex is a huge turn on for me I think because it is almost forbidden and so out of my character.


----------

